# Dentastix



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

Has anyone tried pedigrees new "dentastix? They have been advertised for daily oral care.


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

i can't remember which ones i looked at but the package warned against giving them to small dogs.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I never tried them but I *loved* their commercial.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

What's in them? I usually give my guys Twistix Amazon.com: Twistix Dental Treat Small 5.5oz: Kitchen & Dining
They are wheat free and smell yummy! They have "Triple-action breath sweetening: peppermint, parsley, and chlorophyll" I don't get the chlorophyll, but the peppermint makes them smell real good! I wonder if they are similar?


----------



## pixie's mom (Dec 27, 2009)

My girls like them. I have small ones for Pixie and larger for Katie. They are not for puppies. I only give them a couple during the week, not daily as the package suggests.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I was given some samples and just gave one to Tinky this morning. She loves them, but gobbles them up pretty fast. They do say on the package to not give them to puppies or dogs under 10 pounds.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I have them and all 3 of mine love them, they only get them about twice a week though.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Why do you all limit them? Just curious. I'm always looking for new busy chews and dental chews for Kipling...


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Sylvia, I'm not sure why others do it, but I limit my pups' intake of *all* chews because they are filled with calories! In fact, most chews have so many calories that they can close to (or overly) replace a whole meal. I'm sure that some people limit these types of treats because it gives their pups an upset stomach to eat too much of them, but the reason they get those upset tummies *is* because there are so many calories jampacked in those treats.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Lina said:


> Sylvia, I'm not sure why others do it, but I limit my pups' intake of *all* chews because they are filled with calories!


Ditto!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Lina said:


> Sylvia, I'm not sure why others do it, but I limit my pups' intake of *all* chews because they are filled with calories! In fact, most chews have so many calories that they can close to (or overly) replace a whole meal. I'm sure that some people limit these types of treats because it gives their pups an upset stomach to eat too much of them, but the reason they get those upset tummies *is* because there are so many calories jampacked in those treats.


Ok..got it..thank you for clarifying!


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

You're all so lucky that you have to limit treats for your Hava's. It seems almost impossible for me to find some treats that Fedja would like! I tried DentaStix too, but he just looked at me like "are you crazy, i won't chew on that silly thing" lol. If there is one thing that i don't like about Havaneses it must be the fact that they are such a picky eaters:frusty:.
Sometimes i get him some new stuff (only sometimes bc i have lost hoop to ever find out what he would really like), at first it looks like he likes it, only to refuse to eat that same thing next day . 
Have to say that he is 2 and half years old, before you all accuse me of being fast quiter lol, so i did take the time.:faint:
But hey, forget about me, enjoy your Dentastixs you lucky thing grrrrrrr :biggrin1:.


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

For chewies that are all natural and dont have a lot of calories, I love www.frontporchpets.com Most of their treats are made out of dehydrated sweet potatoes and fruit. My dogs eat 'em up!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I just think too much of anything isn't really a good thing. I try to vary what the dogs have and don't want to give them the same things every day. We have a treat shelf where I keep all of the open bags and I choose from that shelf almost every day. Of course they know what's up there and all sit at my feet waiting to see what they'll get!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

My group loves the Bil-Jac liver treats and the Nutro crunchy apple treats. They smell incredible.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Scooter's Family said:


> I just think too much of anything isn't really a good thing.


I completely agree.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

We haven't tried DentaStix, but like Fedja (BTW~ :welcome Tori isn't too keen on many treats/chews. I buy her the twisted flossies and they last her for months. She mainly only chews them when I'm busy w/students and she's finally given up on trying to get our attention :attention: :biggrin1:


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

Thnx for nice welcome Leslie :hug:. You obviously pay attention to details girl .


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

i tried the dentastix, it took coco 2 minutes and it was gone, not enough time to remove 80% of the tartar which was my reason for buying them. there are many ingredients listed with wheat starch??? being the second. with all the other good items available i won't buy them again.


----------

